# Cissus quadrangularis?



## dsa8864667 (Jul 13, 2013)

Have any you guys ever tried Cissus quadrangularis for healing and weight loss? My buddy wanted me to post this to see what your guys opinion is on this. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1570348/


----------



## Times Roman (Jul 13, 2013)

I haven't personally tried cissus, so I won't parrot what I've heard from others.  But here is a good read if you are interested:

Summary (All Essential Benefits/Effects/Facts & Information)

Cissus Quadrangularis is a herbal supplement that is most commonly known for its anti-inflammatory effects (and relief of joint pain) as well as its usage for bone health and increasing the rate of healing associated with fractures. Both of these claims are supported by in vitro studies, and merely await more human trials to assess potency and biological relevance.

Cissus is sometimes touted as a muscle-building agent, for which there is no evidence for (anabolism in a bone cell is not necessarily anabolism in muscle tissue) and its influences on fat metabolism are not highly investigated; it appears to reduce body fat when given to obese persons with metabolic syndrome, but this may be exclusive to unhealthy and obese persons and confer no benefit to normal weight humans. Both are topics needing more evidence behind them.

It does possess estrogenic activity, mostly in rats that are a research model for menopause. It has not been investigated as to whether this estrogenic activity influences male performance or sexuality, however.

And the link to all the detail and supporting studies:

http://examine.com/supplements/Cissus+Quadrangularis/


----------



## Times Roman (Jul 13, 2013)

The best thing I've found for healing based on personal experience and the personal experiences of many others is TB500

let me know if you do not know that that is

Good luck!
---Roman


----------



## 11Bravo (Jul 13, 2013)

TB4 for injuries but USP Labs Super Cissus is the beast joint sup I've ever tried,


----------



## Times Roman (Jul 14, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> TB4 for injuries but USP Labs Super Cissus is the beast joint sup I've ever tried,



best joint compound I've tried  is MSM.  Been using it for over 15 years.  5lbs for $34 lasts 15 months.  It improves collegen synthesis and is a mild anti inflamatory.  5 grams a day forever.  Allow one month before noticing relief....

Osteoarthritis

A review by S. Brien, P. Prescott, N. Bashir, H. Lewith, and G. Lewith of the two small randomized controlled trials of methylsulfonylmethane in osteoarthritis knee pain relief[12][13] "reported significant improvement in pain outcomes in the treatment group compared to comparator treatments; however, methodological issues and concerns over optimal dosage and treatment period were highlighted."[14]

The two trials included 168 people, of whom 52 received the drug. The review authors state: "No definitive conclusion can currently be drawn" and there is "no definitive evidence that MSM is superior to placebo in the treatment of mild to moderate osteoarthritis of the knee."[14] While one of the two studies suggests that taking MSM for 12 weeks or less may be safe, "further research is needed to assess its safety for long-term use."[15] Side effects of MSM ingestion include stomach upset, diarrhoea, and headache.[15] In the absence of studies into dosage, longer-term safety, and definitive efficacy trials, MSM must be considered experimental and should not be self-administered or prescribed outside clinical trials.[15]

After several reports that MSM helped arthritis in animal models, one study by P.R. Usha et al. had suggested that 1.5 g per day MSM (alone or in combination with glucosamine sulfate) was helpful in relieving symptoms of knee osteoarthritis.[13]

Kim et al. conducted a second clinical trial of MSM for treatment of patients with osteoarthritis of the knee. Twenty-five patients took 6 g/day MSM and 25 patients took a placebo for 12 weeks. Ten patients did not complete the study, and intention to treat analysis was performed. Patients who took MSM reported reduced pain and improved physical function, but no evidence was found of a more general anti-inflammatory effect; there were no significant changes in two measures of systemic inflammation: C-reactive protein level and erythrocyte sedimentation rate.[12]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylsulfonylmethane


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 14, 2013)

Heres what i recommend to people, run the Supercissus  from USPlabs and achilles from Antaeus Labs. 

Or you can run SUpercissus and a glucosamine/chondroitin/msm combo.

Try it. If you think its a bullshit cocktail after running it, ill eat my words.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jul 14, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Heres what i recommend to people, run the Supercissus  from USPlabs and achilles from Antaeus Labs.
> 
> Or you can run SUpercissus and a glucosamine/chondroitin/msm combo.
> 
> Try it. If you think its a bullshit cocktail after running it, ill eat my words.



Exact same stack I run and it's made a huge difference.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 15, 2013)

nutraplanet has it in bulk for 20% of what UPS charges.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.nutraplanet.com/product/uspowders/bulk-super-cissus-rx-100-grams.html

I have run Glucosamine Chondroitin MSM combo pill for a few years *at 40$ for 6 or 8 wks* worth it worked just fine. I never had any real joint pain but I figure I never worked as hard as a do now so I took it as a preventative and never had any issues

I recently found the bulk cissus powder from nutraplanet for 30 bucks which will last me way longer and switched. I still have no joint issues have not noticed any difference really.  I feel great felt great before. It tastes like pure shit is the only draw back but its worth the savings 

link above


----------



## Times Roman (Jul 16, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> http://www.nutraplanet.com/product/uspowders/bulk-super-cissus-rx-100-grams.html
> 
> I have run Glucosamine Chondroitin MSM combo pill for a few years *at 40$ for 6 or 8 wks* worth it worked just fine. I never had any real joint pain but I figure I never worked as hard as a do now so I took it as a preventative and never had any issues
> 
> ...




5 grams of MSM runs me seven (7) cents a day.  and the shit works.  the other stuff might work too, but I'm trying to reduce my health costs in an intelligent way, so this is the route i've taken.  Let me know if you need a link to the MSM at that price.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 16, 2013)

Bravo im the one who got you on that stack, asshole.

Ive taken cissus from different brands and always go back to the usp version as it seems to be stronger/more effective. Many of the lifters whomhave tried it, including primaforce, vitamin shoppe brand, and others, all agree. Hard to beat the usp version.  

Just for the record, my understanding is that the nutraplanet deal is actually from the bulk powders division of usp anyway.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 16, 2013)

I thought this thread was something to do with cissy boys that dont train their quads. I guess i was a little off base.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 16, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> 5 grams of MSM runs me seven (7) cents a day.  and the shit works.  the other stuff might work too, but I'm trying to reduce my health costs in an intelligent way, so this is the route i've taken.  Let me know if you need a link to the MSM at that price.



sure I would like to check it out link us


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 22, 2013)

Osteo Bi-Flex
SuperCissus
Orange Triad

= Fail for Tennis Elbow.

Yet I do like The Orange Triad it doesn't seem to make me tired/Lethargic like, As some MV's do.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 10, 2013)

I've used cissus a few times for joint related pain mostly my right shoulder.  I dont know if its a placebo effect or not but the stuff works.  Takes about a week and then the pain is gone.


----------



## bubbagump (Aug 31, 2013)

I think the stuff works.  Ive used it for a couple months at a time and can tell a little difference.. BUT I was also taking glucosamine and eating Ibuprofen nonstop so I cant say it was directly the Cissus.   The last batch I bought was bulk(cheap) from Amazon.  The stuff is horrid.  No way to mix it in a drink.  Im going to try to cap it.


----------

